# [CLOSED] Meteor shower + Celeste in my island



## Arckaniel (May 10, 2020)

Issue fixed, Celeste is back at the fenced airport! 

If you're planning to visit PLEASE only leave thru the airport, thank you!

I just had a meteor shower yesterday now the meteor shower continues but this time, Celeste is around...

Feel free to visit if you'd like
Tips in NMT would be greatly appreciated (not required tho; planning on island hopping for my 8th villager tomorrow)
or DIYs would be good as well

Queue here for the Dodo Code:


			https://turnip.exchange/island/a76e4fa1
		


Fenced my island this time around because it's sunday and you know what that means AHAHAHA


----------



## DawnAri (May 10, 2020)

I'm coming over for a visit! ^^


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 10, 2020)

I'm coming


----------



## Arckaniel (May 10, 2020)

Ok cya

	Post automatically merged: May 10, 2020

Queue's locked for a while since already 7 queued


----------



## grah (May 10, 2020)

Ty for doing this ^^


----------



## Arckaniel (May 10, 2020)

sure np ahahahaha enjoy your visit


----------



## Robertoh123456 (May 10, 2020)

I have jou code but i cant come in radiostoring

	Post automatically merged: May 10, 2020

Im trying for almost 10 minuta


----------



## Arckaniel (May 10, 2020)

probably connection problems if that's the case unfortunately


----------



## grah (May 10, 2020)

Robertoh123456 said:


> I have jou code but i cant come in radiostoring
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 10, 2020
> 
> Im trying for almost 10 minuta


Loads of people leaving and coming. It's just clogged atm


----------



## Robertoh123456 (May 10, 2020)

Ok


----------



## DawnAri (May 10, 2020)

Arckaniel said:


> Ok cya
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 10, 2020
> 
> Queue's locked for a while since already 7 queued


can you unlock the queue when there are less then 6 visitors? ;-;


----------



## Robertoh123456 (May 10, 2020)

Comming yay


----------



## Arckaniel (May 10, 2020)

Sure just unlocked

	Post automatically merged: May 10, 2020

I won't lock it anymore ahahahaha


----------



## DawnAri (May 10, 2020)

ahhh I've got your code but it seems that more then 6 people are trying to enter :c 
I'm finally omw! ^^


----------



## Arckaniel (May 10, 2020)

Afk for a whileee, just gonna do something important

	Post automatically merged: May 10, 2020

I'm back


----------



## DawnAri (May 10, 2020)

could you say something so that I know who you are I want to give you a NMT haha


----------



## Arckaniel (May 10, 2020)

I'm the guy wearing a black cap, blue long sleeves shirt with earbuds, black shorts, and black shades ahahahahaha


----------



## Supernova (May 10, 2020)

Do you have a list of DIYs you want? I have quite a few spares.


----------



## Arckaniel (May 10, 2020)

unfortunately I'm not looking for anything in particular atm since I just started but anything's good


----------



## Baroque (May 10, 2020)

I’m coming over, thanks!


----------



## Supernova (May 10, 2020)

Arckaniel said:


> unfortunately I'm not looking for anything in particular atm since I just started but anything's good



Ah you are very full at the moment! I will bring a selection if the Queue opens.


----------



## Arckaniel (May 10, 2020)

Ok thanks, cya soon


----------



## Restin (May 10, 2020)

Ty for hosting


----------



## Arckaniel (May 10, 2020)

NP, thanks for visiting


----------



## Leoniex (May 10, 2020)

Meh, got through the queue and the island is full..


----------



## PugLovex (May 10, 2020)

island is full, i wait a few more minutes


----------



## amyfaulkner_x (May 10, 2020)

Arckaniel said:


> I just had a meteor shower yesterday now the meteor shower continues but this time, Celeste is around...
> 
> Feel free to visit if you'd like
> Tips in NMT would be greatly appreciated (not required tho; planning on island hopping for my 8th villager tomorrow)
> ...


Are your gates still open


----------



## Arckaniel (May 10, 2020)

Yes it's still open


----------



## amyfaulkner_x (May 10, 2020)

Arckaniel said:


> Yes it's still open


Could I come?


----------



## Arckaniel (May 10, 2020)

Yes but you have to queue first to receive the code 

	Post automatically merged: May 10, 2020

Someone left quietly earlier and reset celeste and now celeste is gone in the airport

	Post automatically merged: May 10, 2020

Deleted the island for awhile, need to find Celeste again, please don't leave quietly if you're planning to visit, only leave thru airport...

	Post automatically merged: May 10, 2020

Temp closed, will reopen later if I can still find Celeste.


----------



## Hobowire (May 10, 2020)

Ty for hosting!


----------



## Arckaniel (May 10, 2020)

Reopened


----------

